# Fender bender options?



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks good with Fog lights, this is my next option after i get wheels...

Why not go through state farm? Was it your fault? I would pay the deductible and be done with it if it wasnt your fault... If it was, and you look young in the picture like me, then i would buy the parts and have someone paint them for me... The most expensive part really is LABOR. Which you said you could do.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup it was my fault, total fluke, but it happened. First accident, 24 years old. Im leaning towards buying the parts and getting it painted through the dealer collision center and just installing myself, skipping the claim process. I installed those fog lights last summerish myself, so since I'm probably going that route, I'm wondering about throwing an RS front on it as I like the look and lines. I dot like the rest of the RS look, so I'm worried about it last looking good without the side skirts. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Aaron, had the same thing happen to me a few months back, fender benders suck... I actually replaced my front bumper cover with one that I purchased brand new from a company online called Total Parts Solution. They buy overstock of GM parts and everything is OEM and is factory painted. I paid $350 for the bumper cover and it matches perfectly. Apparently GM paints the body panels separately so any overstock goes to Total Parts Solution, definitely worth looking them up. I did my bumper and lower grill for just under $400.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah without the skirts is weird... May look a little weird, i know what you mean. But i am sure you can buy the skirts pretty cheap on ebay...


Butcher... Thanks for the information, :O bookmarked!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Last time I dealt with painting, had to completely line my garage with plastic, wait for a nice dry warm day, and wear a super mask. Oh, and clothes I would be willing to toss in the trashcan. Those were the solvent days, haven't tried these new water based paints.

When deer ran into our front fender, picked a body shop, the other Chevy dealer that had a complete up to date paint booth. Insisted on a brand new fender, but still didn't know why they couldn't get one from Lordstown that was prepainted. Those eyeball color matching days are history, even had especially trained guys for color matching, using all computers for that stuff today. Would have just been a bolt on repair.

For 97 bucks for a new fender, and if prepainted, would have repaired that myself, painting was the problem, especially in subzero weather. But had 100 buck deductible on my comprehensive, and since my wife's hospital asked her to go to another hospital, they picked up that. Also changed insurance companies since then, they know everything, that comprehensive claim was not held against us. What in the heck are we paying for comprehensive insurance for?

In 60 years of driving, have yet to have an accident that was my fault, maybe today. But sure have been hit a number of times. Each time had to go to small claims court, was told I was 30% guilty for just being there, the crooks. Won each time, but a first class pain in the butt. 

See some guys on ebay offering prepainted parts, guaranteed to match, haven't tried that yet. I did buy some prepainted door moldings, don't know why, too low for pickup trucks and SUV's. But the paint match was perfect, why can't Lordstown to that? Questions, always questions.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> A few days ago I got into a little fender bender accident. I haven't gotten a formal insurance estimate yet, but it looks as though I'll need a new bumper cover, lower grill and license plate frame.
> 
> I priced these out with the dealer and the bumper cover is $355, unpainted, and $173 for the lower grill assembly. Then $300 or so to paint match the bumper at dealer collision center.
> 
> ...


What makes you think you need a new bumper cover? If it is just scratched it can be buffed out, repainted and no one will know the difference. The Insurance approved shops are good shops and the way they paint it will match the car perfectly From what I see, the hardest part they will do is replace the license plate bracket. But the approved shops have a "deal with the insurance company" to keep the price low and they do good work. Last year after some guy hit my LS with his boat I took my car to an Insurance approved shop and I thought the same thing about replacing the bumper cover and the coloring. They fixed it and you could not tell anything happened at all. Chances are you can take it to a body shop and they can fix it for less than your deductible. As long as nothing is bent or broken they should have that back to you in a couple days. If the wreck was your fault, the insurance co already know about it from the claim from the other guy and overall it is not cheaper to fix it yourself. Let the insurance take care of it. That is what you are paying them for!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, as I told ya on Facebook that's how I'm going to go. If I was going with an RS bumper I might have had to do it myself but since I talked myself out of that, there's no reason not to go through the shop. The first shop on they're preferred list is within walking distance from my home, so that's cool. Family owned for like 80 years or something. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You do know the dealer isn't going to roll your car into a paint booth right? They will contract it out to a paint shop. Do some research and any reputable paint shop should have no issues matching the color of the paint, it is what they do for a living.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NBrehm said:


> You do know the dealer isn't going to roll your car into a paint booth right? They will contract it out to a paint shop.


My dealer has there own body shop(a separate building from the service department).


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

spacedout said:


> My dealer has there own body shop(a separate building from the service department).


That surprises me, not many of them left. Is it part of the dealership or a separate company? I haven't seen a dealership by me with a body shop in probably 20 years, not enough demand to warrant the cost.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NBrehm said:


> That surprises me, not many of them left. Is it part of the dealership or a separate company? I haven't seen a dealership by me with a body shop in probably 20 years, not enough demand to warrant the cost.


Its part of the dealership. My dealer has two locations, they just added a big addition onto there other one to add a body shop. I have never seen another dealer around here with one.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Very cool, I stand corrected then.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> You do know the dealer isn't going to roll your car into a paint booth right? They will contract it out to a paint shop. Do some research and any reputable paint shop should have no issues matching the color of the paint, it is what they do for a living.


The dealer will, my dealer is called Pat Obrien and they have like 5 or so locations. They're Vermillion Ohio location has the collision and paint center at that dealership. You can see that here http://www.patobrienchevroletvermilion.com/CollisionCenter?siteMapItemName=6783001360777973087

I may get a quote from the dealer as well as the authorized shop, so I have another estimate to go by and we will see what the insurance company says. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

IT will be good as new in no time .I will call the smurfettes to get right on this injured cruzen ..we can not have an unhappy looking cruzen on the road now can we......your money ,your choice..
Be cool stay cozy Keep cruze and the new best wishes..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> IT will be good as new in no time .I will call the smurfettes to get right on this injured cruzen ..we can not have an unhappy looking cruzen on the road now can we......your money ,your choice..
> Be cool stay cozy Keep cruze and the new best wishes..


I don't think Aaron's girlfriend will care for a bunch of smurfettes showing up to fix his car...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

His money his choice.........besides they might as well be in bikinis...


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have an appointment with the preferred repair shop on Wednesday at 11am. I will keep you updated.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I just dropped off my car at the shop. They're 90% sure they'll be replacing the bumper. 

And I got my rental. Have a look. 







Go figure right!? Hahaha. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I got the call this morning, they're replacing the bumper! 

The rental is a '13 LT, I love the additional fan speed options on the HVAC, really want it for mine! Wonder if this has been done..


----------

